# So... I'm brining my havanese home Monday...



## NelsensMG (Nov 14, 2010)

He's being flown in from out of state. What can I expect?

What can I do to make him feel at home and help him not to get sick on the hour car-drive home?

Any other suggestions would be much appreciated. Thank you!

btw-- I'm new to the havaneseforum


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Your puppy will probably be nervous and a little traumatized by the flight. I would probably talk softly to him but maybe keep him in his crate where he feels secure. Good luck and be sure to take lots of pictures for us!


----------



## NelsensMG (Nov 14, 2010)

I will! 

What should I do about food? I probably shouldn't feed him right away... But I don't want to risk hypoglycemia... Maybe a few small bites of food and a little bit of bottled water over a few cubes of ice?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to the group! You must be so excited to be getting your baby so soon. All three of mine were flown to me and aside from Milo, who was the first, there was no problem at all. There really wasn't an issue with Milo either. It was just that he flew in on a very hot (within the heat guidelines) day in August and we had delays because of storms in other parts of the country. 

With each of mine I had someone go with me to the airport so if I couldn't hold the new baby, my friend could. I recommend you have paper towels, possibly a wee wee pad, some water, though the dog will likely have some left in the crate from the trip.

You'll get a lot of great advice here so sit back and relax. Oh, just one thing, we will badger you for photos.  We all love our puppy fixes.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I don't think I would try food at least until you're home. What's one more hour and you don't want him to get sick! I would offer water, though.


----------



## NelsensMG (Nov 14, 2010)

Thank you for the tips 
Yeah, I'll probably just bring some water, paper towels, etc. 
Maybe introduce him to a soft toy?

and I'll definitely post pictures. Where can I post them? Just on my topic here or...?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

NelsensMG said:


> Thank you for the tips
> Yeah, I'll probably just bring some water, paper towels, etc.
> Maybe introduce him to a soft toy?
> 
> and I'll definitely post pictures. Where can I post them? Just on my topic here or...?


You can post them right here. Just go to reply to post, not quick reply and click on the paper clip.


----------



## NelsensMG (Nov 14, 2010)

pjewel said:


> You can post them right here. Just go to reply to post, not quick reply and click on the paper clip.


Okay, thank you!
You guys are going to come back and check out the pics?

We've named him Benji


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

NelsensMG said:


> Okay, thank you!
> You guys are going to come back and check out the pics?
> 
> We've named him Benji


You're kidding, right?  Of course we will. We're sitting here panting to see them.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome. Here' s a first week article. http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/puppys-first-week-home-8-9-weeks


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Dave, you are the best resource.


----------



## NelsensMG (Nov 14, 2010)

Oh! one more thing!

I have school about 7 hours a day... The only person home during that time is my parents... How can I set everything up so that my puppy can be in their presence at all times and not feel alone? Also, how can I continue house-training while I'm gone? How would my mom go about doing it for me when I'm not home? I want to install good house-breaking manners into my puppy right away and try to limit as many accidents as I can.

and thank you Dave, for the link. It looks very helpful! I've already started reading it  ♥


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

NelsensMG said:


> Oh! one more thing!
> 
> I have school about 7 hours a day... The only person home during that time is my parents... How can I set everything up so that my puppy can be in their presence at all times and not feel alone? Also, how can I continue house-training while I'm gone? How would my mom go about doing it for me when I'm not home? I want to install good house-breaking manners into my puppy right away and try to limit as many accidents as I can.
> 
> and thank you Dave, for the link. It looks very helpful! I've already started reading it  ♥


 Most of that is in the article also follow the links. If your parents are home that makes it a lot easier.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome! Yes.....we always look forward to pictures!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

HI and :welcome: to the forum

Great advice so far on what to bring, definitely let someone drive you there so you can hold your baby on the way home~~ he'll certainly need to bond with you and get to know your *smell*,  Water, paper towels, maybe an old towel and a baby/puppy blanket would be what I would do.

That's great you have your mom there to help housebreaking, There are a ton of threads on here about it:

http://www.havaneseforum.com/search.php?searchid=639622

(that's just a few, there are many more) The more you can watch him and if you do scheduled feeding/water, it is easier in the beginning days.

Benji, love the name! 

Kara


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Are you crazy....We and also some lurkers are just waiting to see the pictures you post of Benji and hear all about it!!!!! We love pictures and details... Welcome!!! Hope to watch Benji grow.


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi and welcome. We're obviously very excited for you.

Eli was flown to me too. Of course, he was scared when I took him out of the crate. I gave him a little water and put him in a grassy patch for a little while. I actually wrapped him loosely in a towel and had my kids hold him, pet him and speak quietly to him. When we got him home we let him explore and come to us when he was ready. He was hoping around the house in an hour as if he'd always been there. You'll be surprised how quickly your puppy will warm to you.

As for leaving him with your parents, you've gotten a lot of great advice already. I'd suggest putting his crate inside of an exercise pen so he can come out and potty when he needs to. Just make sure it's not too spacious (that's a mistake I made). Just enough space so when he leaves his crate he steps on the paper but not enough space to run around in the exercise pen. After he potties your parents can take him out for a little play time before putting him back in.

Good luck and post pics soon.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi and welcome, hows Benji doing?really looking forward to seeing some pics.Havanese are brilliant little dogs,though sometimes a little tricky to house train,but they get there in the end!


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

When the boys were first here, one of them was especially nervous and both did not want to eat. Our breeder sold us a tube of Doc Roy's Forti-Cal gel and that peaked their interest. My husband put a little on his finger and that started them interested in their food and they seemed to settle right in. You may want to ask your vet or breeder about something like that. Good luck and we do adore pictures!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. You got a lot of good advice already. The only thing I suggest is post a lot of pictures


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

My vet had me bring something like the nutrical to the airport and immediately check her gums for color. If they are too pale then they are stressed, so need to bring the sugar level up. Give the puppie a little on your finger or rub a little on his gums. Then just lots of love. That is my tip for the day.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Are you home with the puppy and settled in? I hope things are going well. Don't forget to post some pictures!!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

*How did Benji do on the ride home*

Hi welcome to you and Benji,

Did he ride on your lap or in the create? The first night is so exciting. We are waiting for the pictures:flypig:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

This is feeling a little anticlimactic. The big build up and now . . . where are you? How did it go? Did you get any sleep? Are you madly in love yet? Are you overwhelmed? We're here to help . . . and to look at pictures so we can ooh and ahh.


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

How exciting  I would love to read some updates about your little one ^_^


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

TIMES UP! You got the pup Monday and it's now Friday. That should be a sufficient amount of time to take pictures and post them


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Maybe The baby is coming home this Monday.:flypig:


----------

